
Microsoft Launches New Casual Games Hub - ssclafani
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/features/2010/nov10/11-15GameHub.mspx
======
Groxx
Microsoft sees Facebook's success, thinks "I'd hit that", and decides to make
yet another island where products can languish under the hot hot sun. And
coconut trees.

I've gotta say, I think Steam has them beat here, except it doesn't have a
Microsoft logo on it, so of course they can't support it.

------
abyssknight
Anyone remember "The Zone"? I grew up playing chess and checkers online
through Microsoft's platform. It was silly, but I was able to play with other
kids in Canada, the UK, and all over the world. That was amazing, back then,
that is.

~~~
G_Wen
I agree Microsoft had an opportunity to capitalize on casual game and they
missed it. In fact once I think about it Microsoft was really close to it.
They had MSN Spaces, essentially a dumbed down version of my space and they
had The Zone. MSN Spaces already had MSN messenger intergration and MSN
messenger provided games you could play with your friends, my favorite being
Hexic. Looking back it seems like such a natural move to try to tie it all
together. Of course Hindsight is always 20/20.

